# More Reasons To Run Out & Get Yourself a DowelMax



## michelletwo

I've had one for years..excellent tool and worth every penny.


----------



## lwoodt

i to also use the dowelmax and wish a lot of other tools were as well made.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a great review! Thanks for posting!

By the way- I once put 1/2" drill bit pretty deep in my hand with a power drill. But safety glasses wouldn't have helped that!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? FINALLY, a woodworking show for us morons! " -The Hoboken Evening Review


----------



## Bertha

I've never even handled one myself. By the pictures, though, it looks exceptionally well made. Thanks for reminding me about this device


----------



## willd

Very little learning curve. Expensive but precision and quality doesn't come cheep. Good review.


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for a good review that makes some good points.

I mean no disrespect but I will offer another perspective on the DowelMax. I own a DowelMax and a MortisePal and I prefer the MortisePal - even when doing dowel joinery.

One of the templates that comes with the Mortise Pal is designed for dowels. The slot that the router runs in (with the appropriate bushing) is actually a series of 4 holes. You set the router bushing in a hole and plunge the router straight in and out. I probably use my MortisePal for dowel joinery more than I use it for loose tenon joinery. Of course, dowel joinery is really just a type of loose tenon joinery.

You can use various bit diameters without changing the template.

The router "drills" a hole much quicker than a drill can. I use an up-spiral bit and I can "drill" holes in less than 5 seconds. Also, when necessary, you can "drill" a hole that is actually a short slot that allows for wood movement.

I can only think of one situation where I would prefer the DowelMax to the MortisePal - extra deep holes. The router (without a special bit) can only go about 1.25" deep. A DowelMax with a drill bit can go much deeper. 99% of the time, 1.25" is enough.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks for the revew.

I looked at the Dowel Max last year when I needed a jig for a project. The price was a bit steep for something I would use every so often. I ended up geting the Jessem doweling jig instead. They are both similar in how they work

I would say if you plan to use dowels a lot and have the coin it would be a good tool.

One thing I did notice is once you have a good quality doweling jig it opens up a lot of possibilities. I use the mortising machine less now because of the ease and accuracy. M&T joints for high stress areas still rule, but many times dowels are just as good and quick.


----------



## rimfire7891

Hi kap,

Have to agree with you about Dowelmax. Had one about 7 or 8 years now It is the go to tool compared the mortise machine, Easy setup and quiet compared to a router and mortise pal.
Don't really think strength is compromised with the dowels over a mortise in 90% plus of the places where you would use a mortise. I think to biggest stumbling block for most people is the price and the fact that they have memories of other way less effective doweling jigs. My father had a Stanley jig with replaceable inserts and you drilled one hole per set up and had to move the jig. The real beauty of Dowelmax is multi holes and very simple set-up for doing reveal type set-in's for table legs and cords.
Can't say enough good thing about it.
Great review, we just have to work on the rest of the unwashed.

Thanks jb


----------



## Schummie

Kapanen, thank you for your great review.

If have read a lot about the Dowelmax on Internet and magazines and I saw a 
couple off videos, but I heard, almost, no great minus points about this beautiful tool.
The Dowelmax is not only a nice tool to look at, but it is also very accurate.
I have tried the Festool Domino and the Biscuit Joiner, but for my situation,
I'm handicapped, I think (hope) that the Dowelmax is a ideal piece off tool for me, .
The Powermax has in my eyes only one minus point and that is unfortunately the price.
But I keep hopping that one day the Powermax is coming to the Netherlands, I'm already saving 

Schummie.


----------



## goethert

Thanks for the review.
When I needed a dowel jig for my project, I spent a lot of time on researching. DowelMax and Jessem are the best in the market. They are very familiar design and both work great. Finally I picked up Jessem because 1) it is more flexiable to adjust, 2) it is $100+ cheaper, 3) it built like a tank


----------



## chipmaker2

The Dowel Max from what I've seen isn't self-centering. As I see it the holes can be set at fixed distances from the edge of board depending on the spacers used. If the spacers provided won't put the holes where wanted
it shouldn't be to difficult to make extra spacers. Looks well made though and I like using dowels.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for your review it looks like a good tool but I could never see myself spending $300 plus on a doweling jig since I seldom use dowels for joinery. I guess I would have to use one to compare but for the price difference of other self centering dowel jigs ($60 or less)it would have to be one great jig.


----------



## kapanen

The jig will place the dowels in the center of the stock, or it gives the flexibility to place them off center. The main thing here is that the dowels match. It they are a degree off from center, but match perfectly, and the joint is without any gabs, and smooth to the touch, it should not matter.

It doesn't need any measuring, which I know from my personal experience is the hardest thing to do, next to running the table on good game of 8 ball.


----------



## a1Jim

Kapanen
If you say it's accurate that's good enough for me. All of us invest in the items we feel will help us do what we want to do in our shop or business . If this jig works well for those folks who like dowels I say go for it. But as for me I rarely use dowels perhaps for the exact reason you stated here" alignment " and the other reason is strength I just don't think Dowels are strong enough for some jobs.
Who know a week or month from now I might feel completely different about it and will be searching for your great review. )


----------



## kapanen

Another "selling" point came to mind. The DowelMax takes up practically no room in my very limited shop…or should I be honest and say garage. I decided to make a nice plywood box for it, (used dowels) and I store it there on top of a shelf. Space is a luxury that many of us "hobbyist" have to contend with.


----------

